# Rare Breeds Champions at NPA National



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Champion Rare & Best AOV: Figurita shown by Mike & Charles Stapish
Reserve Champion & Best Flying: Syrian Frillback shown by Roger Hansen
Best Color: Ice Pigeon shown by Bob Heal
Best Utility: Hungarian Giant House Pigeon shown by John Heppner

photos of some of the winners.

Link
RBPC Secretary/Treasurer
www.rarepigeons.net
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photos, Link. Those are gorgeous birds! Please feel free to post more pictures  

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beautiful birds. I LOVE the ice pigeon. Course I love the other one too.


----------

